# Ford 1920 tractor won't start



## THoff367 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hello everybody. New here to the tractor forum. Hoping to pick all your brains on an issue I am having. I have a Ford 1920 tractor that no longer starts. Battery is good. Removed starter to have bench tested. It tested fine but my positive terminal was toast. I replaced entire cable from battery to starter (new terminals on battery and starter end) and re-installed starter. Broke about a half inch of the threaded post on solenoid while installing new cable. Removed "extra" nut and washer that were on threaded solenoid post and was able to use that to tighten positive battery lead onto solenoid. WHen I turn the ignition I can hear the starter spinning and all the lights on dash light up. Bendix does not appear to be engaging flywheel. Teeth on flywheel look good. Any ideas? Thank you!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum! Can you here the solonoid engage at all?


----------



## THoff367 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hard to tell. I don't believe the bendix would spin if the solenoid wasn't engaging. All moot now. Broke the housing on the starter while tightening down the top retaining nut. Gotta get me a new starter now. Hopefully that will bolt right up and I will be back in business. If not, I'll be back here with a potentially different set of symptoms to diagnose.....


----------

